# Nutritionist in Leicester



## nutritionistleicester (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I hope admin don't mind me posting this...

I am a qualified Nutritionist from Glasgow but have recently moved to Leicester. I used to work with athletes and gym goers, however recently got married and my wife is actually Type 2 Diabetic. She was on 2000mg Metformin for 8 years.

I have been working with her to try to combat her Diabetes and we recently started cooking in a much healthier way by using no oil and retaining the nutrition in our food by cooking under the overheating point. Over the last 4 months she has reduced her Metformin to 1000mg per day and her last screening shows she is now in the "pre diabetic" phase. Our next aim is to rid of her of all medication, by losing some body fat and keeping up the diet!

I am now very focussed on getting the word out there to help others by getting the word out there on what we have done. 

If anyone would like to get in touch in the East Midlands area I would be glad to chat with you. Please private message me.

Happy Health!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum  Good news about your wife's successes, long may they continue


----------



## nutritionistleicester (Feb 20, 2013)

thank you! well it won't happen straight away but after 8 years of medication I reckon we can work on reversing her diabetes in less than 8 months. I've set myself the challenge and I hate to fail!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2013)

nutritionistleicester said:


> thank you! well it won't happen straight away but after 8 years of medication I reckon we can work on reversing her diabetes in less than 8 months. I've set myself the challenge and I hate to fail!



Do bear in mind that it's not always possible to control blood sugar levels without medication, much will depend on a person's pancreas and its ability to respond to rises in blood glucose levels. Whatever efforts you both make will certainly improve her health, but don't put too much pressure on if there comes a point where things aren't responding as you might hope.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 20, 2013)

It took me a while to realise that I will be diabetic for the rest of my life... even though at present I've reversed the process to non-diabetic levels.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 20, 2013)

So what's your opinion on the carbs vs fat debate then?


----------



## megga (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi and  welcome, any info you can shed will be greatfully appricated, just down the road from you (Melton Mowbray)


----------



## nutritionistleicester (Feb 20, 2013)

LeeLee are you still on medication, what do you mean by you have reversed it to non-diabetic levels?

As far as the big carbs vs. fat debate - well I researched the NHS advice that the bulk of a diabetic's diet should be starchy carbs - what nonsense! Don't they realise starch turns to sugar?? The thing I hate about NHS is they are so quick to give out drugs - but never to actually to get to the root of the problem. Instead I'd recommend a small dose of Low GI carbs per day, avoid wheat and grains, but the majority of the diet being lean protein and good fats such as nuts, salmon, Fish oils, and lots and lots of green veg. Also cut back on the fruit intake! Go back to the times of the Caveman, the Paleolithic diet - whatever was around all those years ago was just natural food that either grew from the ground or trees, and either swam, flew or ran. Those guys were the healthiest and best looking human's ever. Modern convenience has made us buy processed and under nourished foods now.

Admin - I've actually been working with an Accupressurist who is able to make the pancreas function more efficiently, still early days of working for him but I'm looking forward to seeing what the results are with his healing hands. 

megga - I'm no expert on Diabetes, just an all round nutritional therapist who has started paying a lot of attention to Diabetes just because it's become part of my every day life now with my wife (only been married a few months). I was actually out of the industry for a number of years but now have gotten back into it. I don't do so much of the diet plans anymore but have started promoting a cookware that allows food to be prepared and cooked in a much healthier way instead of steaming, boiling, overheating etc. which really does burn of more than 80% of the nutrition before the food is ready to eat. I guess you could say I'm a sales rep for them, but to me it's more personal, I only do it because I've seen the benefit hands on and I want to get the word out that there is drug free help out there. PM for more info, as you are local I'd be happy to have a chat with you and arrange to meet up maybe. Just realised that you are Type 1 - so either way you will need to continue with Insulin, but still the correct diet and nutrition will make your life a lot easier 

ta


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2013)

If only a T2's problems were limited to lack of insulin production !  LOL

Often it overproduces .......


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 21, 2013)

nutritionistleicester said:


> thank you! well it won't happen straight away but after 8 years of medication I reckon we can work on reversing her diabetes in less than 8 months. I've set myself the challenge and I hate to fail!



its not possible to reverse type 2 diabetes, all that is possible is to control the symptoms.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 21, 2013)

What I meant was that in my case, my pancreas is still doing some work and my insulin resistance was exacerbated by a serious weight problem.  By dropping my BMI from 46 to 32, reducing my carb intake and getting fitter, I have regained control to the extent that I will be discussing my need for Metformin at my next review.  My last HbA1C was 5.9, i.e. non-diabetic range.  As I said before, I will always be diabetic but hope to continue without further intervention as long as possible.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 21, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> What I meant was that in my case, my pancreas is still doing some work and my insulin resistance was exacerbated by a serious weight problem.  By dropping my BMI from 46 to 32, reducing my carb intake and getting fitter, I have regained control to the extent that I will be discussing my need for Metformin at my next review.  My last HbA1C was 5.9, i.e. non-diabetic range.  As I said before, I will always be diabetic but hope to continue without further intervention as long as possible.



It's the same story for me too. 

As others have said, it isn't possible to reverse diabetes. Once you are a diabetic then you are always a diabetic. However, the symptoms can be reversed by losing any excess weight, eating normally (there is usually no need for what I'd call 'faddy' diets) and exercising regularly (1 one hour brisk walk every day did the trick for me).

The trick is then not to drop back into 'naughty' ways when things are going well!

Andy


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 21, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> What I meant was that in my case, my pancreas is still doing some work and my insulin resistance was exacerbated by a serious weight problem.  By dropping my BMI from 46 to 32, reducing my carb intake and getting fitter, I have regained control to the extent that I will be discussing my need for Metformin at my next review.  My last HbA1C was 5.9, i.e. non-diabetic range.  As I said before, I will always be diabetic but hope to continue without further intervention as long as possible.



Dropping Metformin is not such a smart idea - it has heart protection properties that are really important for Type 2 diabetics since 80% of us die of heart issues.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 21, 2013)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Dropping Metformin is not such a smart idea - it has heart protection properties that are really important for Type 2 diabetics since 80% of us die of heart issues.



You can't say what is smart and what isn't for LeeLee or anyone else. You can only quote statistics and probabilities.

Whilst I accept that studies show that what you say is statistically correct, it is nonetheless a personal decision that each of us must take in isolation. Statistics don't apply to individuals.

Personally, I'd much rather be pill-free for as long as I am able. Reading the Patient Information Leaflets should give you some understanding as to why. Also, who knows when an alternative study will come along which doesn't paint such a rosy picture for metformin?

But, on the other hand, I am quite happy to take pills short term when the need arises. I was quite happy to take gliclazide and then metformin for as long as my blood sugar levels were too high.

Now, given that my BG levels are ok and my level of fitness has drastically improved, I no longer see the need to keep taking pills on the off-chance that they may (but probably won't given the statistics) prolong my life.

Andy 

p.s. When I drop down stone cold from a heart attack, please feel free to look smug!


----------



## nutritionistleicester (Feb 21, 2013)

ok well I guess my take on the word "reverse" is healthy eating, fat loss to the point that medication is no longer required. Obviously it will have to be a life long lifestyle change. I'm new on this board, but have any members actually posted of being able to come off medication after long term use?

Also what is your opinions on the 600kcal twice a week diet? I don't really understand the science behind it, but I have heard of a few people who have managed to control their diabetes by doing this...


----------



## Mark T (Feb 21, 2013)

nutritionistleicester said:


> ...Also what is your opinions on the 600kcal twice a week diet? I don't really understand the science behind it, but I have heard of a few people who have managed to control their diabetes by doing this...


My understanding of this is that it does work for some people, but it's not a long term diet.  Basically it's a starvation diet and because it's low cal's it's also low carbs.

One of the things you might like to try is if you eat the same as your wife (I assume you do) and you have a BG tester, test both yourself and herself before the meal and then either 1 hour or 2 hours after completing it.  Compare and contrast.

Even with a HbA1c that like LeeLee's is theoretically in the non-diabetic range, for the same meal I'm going to be well above my wife!


----------



## megga (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry, so let me understand, you introduce yourself  as a nutritional therapist who has helped a T2 diabetic, and you want to help others
BUT your also a salesman selling your cookware, and thats how you help.
Sorry if this come across as rude, but from a nutritional therapist that just wants to help, you seem more of a salesman who is using this site to promote what you are selling.
There are lots of T2 on here who have used a sucepan, baking tray, steemer ect, they have reached some remarkable goles with out what you would like to save the world by selling them.
Could i recomend e-bay to sell your stuff??


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 21, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> You can't say what is smart and what isn't for LeeLee or anyone else. You can only quote statistics and probabilities.
> 
> . When I drop down stone cold from a heart attack, please feel free to look smug!



The smart play is to be like a professional sportsman and just play the percentages. My comment wasn't meant to apply to Leelee personally it was just a generalisation.

Type 2 diabetes affects all the functions and organs of the body and we need to come out at it with all guns blazing without ruling anything out on ideological or philosophical grounds.

BTW is your Potassium issue resolved ? Potassium problems can be a harbinger of kidney and heart problems. Potassium actually carries the charge that forms the heart beat and it can be disrupted by autonomic neuropathy causing arrhythmias in diabetics.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 21, 2013)

mcdonagh47 said:


> BTW is your Potassium issue resolved ?



Turned out to be caused by bendroflumethiazide... I no longer needed it as BP reduced along with weight.  Lansoprazole dose halved last month as well.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 21, 2013)

mcdonagh47 said:


> The smart play is to be like a professional sportsman and just play the percentages. My comment wasn't meant to apply to Leelee personally it was just a generalisation.
> 
> Type 2 diabetes affects all the functions and organs of the body and we need to come out at it with all guns blazing without ruling anything out on ideological or philosophical grounds.
> 
> BTW is your Potassium issue resolved ? Potassium problems can be a harbinger of kidney and heart problems. Potassium actually carries the charge that forms the heart beat and it can be disrupted by autonomic neuropathy causing arrhythmias in diabetics.





LeeLee said:


> Turned out to be caused by bendroflumethiazide... I no longer needed it as BP reduced along with weight.  Lansoprazole dose halved last month as well.



And my potassium issue is also 'resolved' (atleast the readings were normal when they were taken again a couple of days later). 

Not sure why my levels were raised, but suspect it was due to some combination of dehydration and diet (bananas were being consumed at the time!).  But, the next review will be interesting to see if things are still Ok.

Regarding coming out all guns blazing, well, I think we'll have to disagree on that score. I'm quite happy with where I am right now and the progress made. I don't want to keep going and 'crack a small nut with a sledgehammer', so to speak.


----------



## nutritionistleicester (Feb 22, 2013)

megga said:


> Sorry, so let me understand, you introduce yourself  as a nutritional therapist who has helped a T2 diabetic, and you want to help others
> BUT your also a salesman selling your cookware, and thats how you help.
> Sorry if this come across as rude, but from a nutritional therapist that just wants to help, you seem more of a salesman who is using this site to promote what you are selling.
> There are lots of T2 on here who have used a sucepan, baking tray, steemer ect, they have reached some remarkable goles with out what you would like to save the world by selling them.
> Could i recomend e-bay to sell your stuff??



hey, yes I am qualified but I used to practice nutritional services going back 7/8 years ago. Now I am working for a cookware company as they specifically work with people who have conditions such as high cholesterol, obesity, and diabetes to name a few. I'm not hiding anything, quite open about what I do now work wise. But the reason I take more interest into diabetes is because it's personal to me having recently married a diabetic, that's all. She has seen a dramatic change due to her change in cooking. It's not just about saucepans, it's about keeping nutrition in, instead of burning it out with most cooking methods. Often the knowledge of the cooking process is missed out. Back when I was prescribing diets I didn't know the first thing about cooking - so with new knowledge yes I do like to share it.

and no it's not about getting on ebay to sell stuff, it's about speaking, learning and sharing experiences with others in the same boat.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 22, 2013)

nutritionistleicester said:


> She has seen a dramatic change due to her change in cooking. It's not just about saucepans, it's about keeping nutrition in, instead of burning it out with most cooking methods...



I'm glad your wife has seen an improvement - but I have to say I find it quite hard to believe that any improvement in diabetic control has had anything to do with any particular cookware.

From what little I have heard in the past the nutrients that are most often destroyed during cooking (and in many cases just chopping/preparing) foods are vitamins. Vitamins are important - yes, but a bit more vit C in your steamed greens isn't going to go very far towards improving your A1c as far as I can tell. The changes in proteins and fats again while nutritionally interesting don't seem to necessarily apply to blood glucose control directly.

I'm curious as to the specific nutritional changes that you are talking about. What is being kept in - and in what way does it apply specifically to the altered metabolism in people with diabetes


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe you could share the name of the cookware with us, so we can have a look on the net ourselves at our leisure and decide if it is for us?

If it seems good, maybe we may be tempted?

Pleased your wife has seen some improvement.


----------



## nutritionistleicester (Feb 22, 2013)

Mike - thanks. it's not just about cookware. I've put her on a diet of no wheat, no gluten, low GI carbs (mostly green veg), lean protein and EFA's. No more jacket potatos and pasta salads lol! She is also supplementing with Iron, Vit B12 and Vit D. Metformin does have it's side effects and after long term use really does decrease the absorbtion of Vit B12.

The cookware company I work with now cook food in a temperature below 90Deg. Anything above that comes close to or above boiling point. Even steaming is done at above 100Deg (although better than boiling). It's quite simple, almost like eating raw food but it's been cooked. Take a look at waterless cookware, preventing osmosis of water soluble vitamins and minerals. On the whole any vegetables cooked like that will retain a lot more nutrition that boiling, steaming, roasting, grilling etc. 

It won't alter metabolism on it's own, this is no miracle drug. There are so many things involved in being healthier. Good diet, regular exercise (I would def recommend HIIT, get yourself a copy of Insanity!) 

Our experience has been great, that's all I'm saying. Must dash now, meetings all day, will catch up with you guys in a day or 2.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 22, 2013)

nutritionistleicester said:


> Mike - thanks. it's not <del>just</del> about cookware. I've put her on a diet of *no wheat, no gluten, low GI carbs (mostly green veg), lean protein and EFA's. No more jacket potatos and pasta salads lol*! She is also *supplementing* with Iron, Vit B12 and Vit D. Metformin does have it's side effects and after long term use really does decrease the absorbtion of Vit B12.
> 
> It won't alter metabolism on it's own, this is no miracle drug. There are *so many things involved in being healthier. Good diet, regular exercise* (I would def recommend HIIT, get yourself a copy of Insanity!)
> 
> Our experience has been great, that's all I'm saying. Must dash now, meetings all day, will catch up with you guys in a day or 2.



Personally I really wish you'd not begun this thread with a post mentioning the cookware! The diet you describe is similar to what a lot of forum members have found helps with their diabetes. It works, and it doesn't need any special 90 deg waterless cooking to make it work. And the VitB issue is also often discussed - I note that your wife takes vitamin supplements (rather than relying on the nutritional advantages you keep alluding to). 

Apologies if this comes across as a bit harsh - but you must understand that as a forum we are pretty much constantly bombarded by people with a new super-duper product to cure/reverse/control diabetes so we are all naturally very suspicious of anyone claiming anything (however loosely and friendlily) that involves a product that *really helps* with diabetes.

Would be pleased to continue to hear how you and your wife are getting on, but would much prefer it if you dropped the occasional cookware 'sales patter'


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 22, 2013)

Have to say I agree with  Mike - the fact you have helped your wife so much is brilliant - and maybe she woudl like to join us too with her experiences.

However, whether intentionally or not, your post could be seen as trying to get a few sales.

I have asked for the name of the cookware but you haven't replied yet. I dont really understand why we have to pm you to know more? Could you not give us the name so we can explore ourselves?

As I say I am sure this isn't what you intended, but hope you can understand from anothers view point how it can be perceived.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 22, 2013)

lucy123 said:


> I have asked for the name of the cookware but you haven't replied yet...



TBH I think the mods would prefer that the cookware remains unnamed!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope your wife has agreed to you 'putting her on a diet of ...' as I would have voiced some very strong views on the matter!  Maybe she could join the forum and post her own thoughts as she is the one with the big D.


----------



## nutritionistleicester (Feb 22, 2013)

hey quite a lot of hating on me for some reason lol. Lucy I'd be happy to mention it but Mike has asked not to. anyway I'm sure you guys are all over the UK, I'm sat here in Leicester so am certainly not here to sell however it would have been nice to meet some other local diabetics. I have seen a huge change by using the cookware and I do like to recommend it regardless of who or where you buy it from, ok enough mentioned about that case closed .

As far as my wife goes yes I will ask her to join the forum. She is an accountant and works silly hours, only comes online once or twice a week now, whereas I'm online a lot more and I do all the research.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 23, 2013)

I forgot to welcome you to the forum, sorry! 

Meanwhile, I hope you pick up some useful hints and tips from us for your partner (and I hope she can join us too).

Normally we are a friendly and welcoming bunch, but every now and then we can be a little suspicious of newbies appearing to try and sell stuff. We are very protective about this excellent forum!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum,although not such a warm welcome so far.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2013)

"Dam" i have been using the wrong pans all these years !     Sorry thread made gigle, welcome & thanks for input


----------

